# Chimp challenge questions for new folders



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

I downloaded the most current version of F@H and I couldn't find any way to limit it to just running on my 5770.  There seemed to be 4 instances of it out of 8 threads on a 2600k.  I did look at the wiki for config options but putting -config after the program didn't work.  Also it didn't remember my user name and team assignment.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

I hope others will also use this thread for any quick questions you might have in terms of getting ready for the challenge if you haven't done folding before.

Thanks to all!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 25, 2011)

In no way am i trying to hi-jack at all,just figured this might be a good place to ask.
I understand the fact that Nvidia folds better than ATI.But am curious as to how much better? Does ATI get approx 70-80% of what and Nvidia does???????Or is it much worse?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys we have a dedicated thread for this on the F@H sub forum, point your browsers over here and ask away:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98921&page=62


----------

